# Advice and tips on the last three days



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm going to camp for 4 days an when I get back I have to take the turner out and it's " lockdown " 
Can you give me any tips? Advice? Heads up?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

With having a turner, your set. When you get back remove the turner and raise your humidity if needed. After that just sit back and dont open the incubator for any reason. Just remember, hatching is a very hard process for the chicks . This is where nature weeds out the week. Good luck and post pics of your new babies


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Apyl said:


> With having a turner, your set. When you get back remove the turner and raise your humidity if needed. After that just sit back and dont open the incubator for any reason. Just remember, hatching is a very hard process for the chicks . This is where nature weeds out the week. Good luck and post pics of your new babies


Thank you! I will post pictures!


----------

